# For Sale: Omega WW2 RAF military issued pilots watch, circa 1943



## chaosbd (Jun 3, 2008)

Omega WW2 RAF military issued pilots watch, circa 1943. Alloy main case section with stainless steel bezel and snap back. Fully signed dial with deep blued hands, fine movement in full working order. keeping accurate time, and stainless steel snap back.
Back says:

A.M

6B/159

5483/43

An excellent example of a WW2 pilots Omega.


----------



## stgermaine29 (Jul 13, 2008)

How much? Interested.


----------



## Hwy-Shark (Jul 22, 2008)

Have you sold it, yet? If not. How much are you looking for?


----------



## ccheese (Jul 22, 2008)

Just so all of you know, items for sale are not normally done on this forum,
without first obtaining permission from the Administrator or a Senior Moderator.

I'll let this one stand, but .... Let the buyer beware......

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Jul 23, 2008)

Charles there is something fishy about this....

A brand new member "Chaos" shows up on June 3, puts up a watch for sale, his one and only post.

He last activity on the site is the morning of July 13 {searching perhaps?}

Then, as if by magic another member "Stger" joins up 3 hours later on July 13, and makes his one only post asking about this watch, on a thread that has been dormant for 6 weeks. 

Coincedence?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2008)

Problem solved moving to archived area.


----------

